# كيفية أستخدام الانزيمات فى تفتيح البشرة



## الفيومى المصرى (14 يناير 2013)

تقول خبيرة التجميل نانيس سليم، اختيار تركيبات تحتوى على الأنزيمات، مثل تلك المستخرجة من الفطر" Melanozyme" الذى يكسر الميلانين فى الجلد، يساهم فى تفتيح البشرة بنعومة، دون آثار جانبيّة كالتقشير والبقع الحمراء، علماً بأنّه يمكن لبعض التركيبات أن تُظهر تغييراً فى سبعة أيّام فقط مثل: 

-	الصويا لآثار حبّ الشباب
للحدّ من العلامات الحمراء التى تركتها البثور، نختار المنتجات التى تحتوى على الصويا، إذ أن البروتينات المتواجدة فيه تقلّل من احمرار وتلوين الشامة أو البقعة، كما يُنصح باستخدام مستحضر الحماية ضدّ الشمس، الذى سيحمى البشرة ويمنع تحوّل آثار حَبّ الشباب إلى ندبات دائمة.

- الفيتامين «ج» لإشراقة متكاملة
الفيتامين «ج» هو من المكوّنات الأكثر شعبيّة فى منتجات تبييض البشرة، ليس فقط لأنّه يعمل على التخفيف من فرط التصبّغ، بل لأنّه يساعد على منع تكاثر بقع أخرى، كما أنّه يشكّل مضادّاً رائعاً للأكسدة ولكنّ الفيتامين «ج» عنصر غير مستقرّ، لذلك يجب إقرانه استراتيجياً مع غيره من المكوّنات.

-	عرق السوس للحماية
وهو يُستخدم فى الطبّ الصينى لأكثر من 4000 سنة واليوم، أظهرت البحوث العلمية فعاليّته كعنصر إشراق فى العناية بالبشرة، لذا نرى أن هناك محاولات كثيرة لدمج جذور عرق السوس داخل منتجات العناية.


----------



## السى اتش (24 يناير 2013)

*شكراً *


----------

